# Uber Fuel Card Phone Number?



## Darthballs850 (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone know if there is a Uber Fuel Card customer service number and what it is?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You get some bogus charges on the fuel card?

Get RID OF IT YESTERDAY.

The system isn't secure and TONS of people have had issues with bogus charges and uber has been zero help.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

From what I can tell so far, the Uber fuel card is useless. I have not saved a dime. Am I using it at the wrong places or is it just a card with no benefit?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> From what I can tell so far, the Uber fuel card is useless. I have not saved a dime. Am I using it at the wrong places or is it just a card with no benefit?


I save 6 cents a gallon.
On Shell.
On Exxon.
On Generic gas.
Never had a problem.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks, tohunt4me. I will start going to Shell and Exxon. I think I may have been going to the wrong places, Sunoco and BP. Just got the card a few weeks ago.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> Thanks, tohunt4me. I will start going to Shell and Exxon. I think I may have been going to the wrong places, Sunoco and BP. Just got the card a few weeks ago.


Yes, if you use it at stations that charge ten cents more than anyone else, you will save four cents.

Why anyone would trust Uber to be their bank is beyond me. It's been proven that they are corrupt.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

To OP. Have you sent a support message about the card? Sorry to hijack earlier.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Fuel card is a joke. why the hell do they ask for odometer figure?

Morons.


----------



## Jeir (Jun 27, 2017)

Uber's driver support line has helped get it reactivated. Try 18005937069


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

My experience with the card is that every time I see a station it can save me 10 cents at, right across the street is a station that is normally 15 cents cheaper. I use Rotten Robbie's saver club and save 10 cents off their price. Much less than anything the Uber card can get me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Fuel card is a joke. why the hell do they ask for odometer figure?
> 
> Morons.


I put 000 whem i fill my truck on the card.

I paid $1.89 a gallon tonight.
If i had driven enough Uber to activate my card it would have cost $1.83 at the same station.

Ok
Back of card says:
" To manage your account or report a lost or stolen card, visit partners.uber.com.
"
My bad no number

If i lose mine, im in trouble because i have written my code on the card.



UberBastid said:


> Yes, if you use it at stations that charge ten cents more than anyone else, you will save four cents.
> 
> Why anyone would trust Uber to be their bank is beyond me. It's been proven that they are corrupt.


Exxon in my market is next to 4 other stations and has the same price.
With the Uber card it becomes 6 cents cheaper.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

Circle K fuel rewards card is a great deal as well. You link your fuel purchases to your checking account. You save .6 cents per gallon. Promotion going on now will save you an additional .14 cents for a total savings of .20 per gallon for 30 days and then reverts back to .6 cents per gallon.

Also, if you have a Fry's VIP card you can piggyback off that at the same time and save additional money with their fuel program.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

PNC credit card with 4% back on fuel purchases =8c off a gallon and I get any gas i want.

After $4,000 per year on gas on that one i have to switch to my Bank of America one that is 3%.d


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

LOL yeah the Uber card saves me money because it points out all the stations not to go to.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> PNC credit card with 4% back on fuel purchases =8c off a gallon and I get any gas i want.
> 
> After $4,000 per year on gas on that one i have to switch to my Bank of America one that is 3%.d


Your also paying interest LOL


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

This reminds me of an encounter where a rider asked me. "Can you ever talk to anyone from Uber on the phone?" I replied, No. I can't and you can't." We had a chuckle on that. Imagine having a company where you tell everyone to "piss off"? There's customer service for you. *sarcasm*

This is why you should know that 99% of anything companies say today is bullsh*t. Sorry to be cynical, but it is ingrained and taught in corporate structure to manipulate both customers and employees. Any time you see a Mission Statement or hear "Corporate speak" you're dealing with a soulless entity that will never treat you like a human being. If you hear terms like "win/win", "synergy", "out of the box" or any other hackneyed business jargon, get the Hell out of there! Companies use people's ambition for their purposes, then discard them whenever it suits them. I could go on, but that's enough diatribe for one post.


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

Jeir said:


> Uber's driver support line has helped get it reactivated. Try 18005937069


I signed up because you posted that, thank you for the number. After 24 hours of dancing with the email system and getting nowhere, I was finally able to talk to an actual human. I think my problem will be fixed soon. Don't even bother emailing support, it's in the Philippines, and I'm convinced they outsourced that to a computer and went to the club, it's like I was talking to myself, really annoying.


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

RideshareDude said:


> Your also paying interest LOL


I been watching your videos for 2 days, then I find you here.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> This reminds me of an encounter where a rider asked me. "Can you ever talk to anyone from Uber on the phone?" I replied, No. I can't and you can't." We had a chuckle on that. Imagine having a company where you tell everyone to "piss off"? There's customer service for you. *sarcasm*
> 
> This is why you should know that 99% of anything companies say today is bullsh*t. Sorry to be cynical, but it is ingrained and taught in corporate structure to manipulate both customers and employees. Any time you see a Mission Statement or hear "Corporate speak" you're dealing with a soulless entity that will never treat you like a human being. If you hear terms like "win/win", "synergy", "out of the box" or any other hackneyed business jargon, get the Hell out of there! Companies use people's ambition for their purposes, then discard them whenever it suits them. I could go on, but that's enough diatribe for one post.


Very true!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RideshareDude said:


> Your also paying interest LOL


Umm no i'm not, you don't pay interest if you pay it off every month...

It's called gaming the system..


----------

